# تأمل في معجزة قانا الجليل



## ABN_EL_FADY (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*
معجزة عرس قانا الجليل​معجزة عرس قانا الجليل هي أول معجزة للسيد المسيح فهيا بنا نتأمل في نقطتين فقط في تلك المعجزة :  والتي تحتفل بها يوم 18 طوبة
1 – استجابته لشفاعة العذراء
2 – الجرار فارغة

استجابته للسيدة العذراء
كثيرة هي شفاعتك ومقبولة أيتها العذراء مريم أمنا الحبية السماء الثانية فالسيد له المجد حينما طلبت منه أمه العذراء كل حين مرتمريم أن يصنع تلك المعجزة كانت تطلبه منها بدالة وتطلبه وهي تعلم انه لن يرد طلبها فكيف يرد طلب أمه البتول فهي كانت علي ثقة في محبة ابنها الإله لشفاعتها وكانت أيضا تطلب من المسيح تلك المعجزة لكي تنقذ أهل عرس قانا الجليل من مأزق ومن مشكلة وقعوا فيها وهي نفاذ الخمر ، أذن فأمنا العذراء هي التي تشفع فينا أمام الله طالبة منه بما لها من داله ان ينقذنا من أخطائنا ومن الاتكال علي تدبيرنا البشري الذي يوقعنا في التجارب وفي المشاكل تدخلها كان إنقاذا للعرس ، و أيضا تدخلها الدائم لدي ابنها الحبيب هو تدخل لصالحنا كيما ينقذنا الله من ضعف بشريتنا واتكالنا علي ذواتنا  وفي استجابة السيد لطلباتها عنا لثقته في أمومتها للبشرية وصلواتها عنا وعن شعبه الذي يعبده بشفتيه أما قلبه فبعيد عنه ، يا أم النور يا طاهرة يا حنون صلي من اجل شعب ابنك الحبيب واطلبي منه من اجل خلاصنا .

جرارا فارغة
و أنا أتأمل تلك المعجزة وجدت نفسي اقف حائرا هل انا من تلك الجرار الفارغة أم لي ثمر وملئنا من نعمة الله   وليتني لم أتأمل في هذه المعجزة علي هذا النحو لاني وجدت نفسي من تلك الجرار الفارغة ، صدقوني يا أحبائي نحن محتاجين دائما أن نقف أمام الله نصرخ إليه نهارا وليلاً ونطلب منه أن يملئ فراغ أنفسنا كما ملئ تلك الجرار يملئ حياتنا بماء  حي ، بماء من يشرب منه لا يعود يعطش ثانية بل يكون له حياة أبدية في المسيح يسوع ربنا هلم الآن يارب هلم الآن يا سيد بشفاعة أم النور مريم  أملئ نفوسنا من محبتك للبشر اجعلنا يا سيد أهلا أن ندعي باسمك طهر نفوسنا اجعلنا يارب ان نقول دائما لتكن أرادتك ومشيئتك أنت يا سيد ارعنا و أحطنا بملائكتك نحن يارب جرار فارغة ولكنك يارب بشفاعة العذراء مريم تستطيع ان تملئ فراغنا لكيما نذوق حلاوة العشرة معك ونعيش تحت ستر جناحيك .
	الرب قادر بمحبته واستجابته لشفاعة أمنا العذراء البتول أن يستجب ويملئ أرواحنا ونفوسنا وليتبارك أسمه القدوس الآن وكل أوان والي ابد الآبدين  أمين .

Abn_el_fady
10-10-2007*


----------



## فادية (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تأمل في معجزة قانا الجليل*

موضوع جميل فعلا  عزيزي 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويزيدك من نعمته​


----------



## sunny man (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تأمل في معجزة قانا الجليل*

موضوع جميل. اشكرك على نشره


----------



## أرزنا (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تأمل في معجزة قانا الجليل*

*سلام المسيح:*

*شكرا على التأمل :*

*يسوع الذي دعي الى العرس ليشارك اهل العرس افراحهم عاد ودعى العريس وجمهوره الى فرحته هو ؟؟؟*
*كم هو جميل بأن ندعو يسوع دائما الى أفراحنا لأنه هو الضمانة لها ؟؟*
*فرح الانسان دائما ناقصا ولكن يسوع يكمله له المجد أمين.*


----------



## meraa (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تأمل في معجزة قانا الجليل*

شكرا على التامل الرائع


----------



## K A T Y (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تأمل في معجزة قانا الجليل*

_*شكرا ليك يا ابن الفادي*_

_*تأمل جميل جدا *_

_*ربنا يباركك ويحافظ عليك*_​


----------



## maria123 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تأمل في معجزة قانا الجليل*

موضوع جميل


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأمل في معجزة قانا الجليل*

احلة فكرة تبع الشفاعة .. شكرا شكرا


----------



## ABN_EL_FADY (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأمل في معجزة قانا الجليل*

*اشكر محبتكم علي تعليقاتكم موردودكم وتشجيعكم لضعفي صلوا من اجلي*


----------



## لولو86 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تأمل في معجزة قانا الجليل*

*مشكور على هذا التأمل الحلو
الرب يزيد من ايمانك وايماننا
حاميك الرب
__________*​


----------

